# Sliding DoveTail Jig



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sliding DoveTail Jig for the router table
One slot is easy but to put the 2nd one in ,it's hard without a jig like this one. 

This quick and easy jig can be used many ways dovetail.dado,lap joint,blind spline,biscut slots,etc. with a flip down index block or a clamp block on the top for a stop block.

This jig will let you make a shelf 2ft to 8ft long and use blind dovetail brackets,and put in sliding dovetails easy,plus they are sq. to the stock. 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

BJ, have you tried using any of the fancy jigs such as the Incra positioning jig?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

BJ what about the other part of the joint???

Personally I am in favour of using the router in the plunge mode to insert the dovetail and also produce the insert to fit into the dovetail. I consider it a much safer method of constructing the joint
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

aniceone2hold said:


> BJ, have you tried using any of the fancy jigs such as the Incra positioning jig?



Yes, I have many of them just about all I think but I don't have the Incra jig it's a bit to high price for me But this siding jig is so easy to make and it's cheap to make unlike the others.
And almost no setup is needed just the bit and set it then set the stock in place and push it into the bit.
Like I said the 1st. slot is easy but the 2nd. one that's the hard one to do and keep it true to the 1st.one ,but with the jig you just move it over and make the 2nd. one.
The real plus in this jig it can be used so many other ways,lap joints for just one.
Just popin a bottom bit, put on a stop block on the push jig and do both ends quick and easy, it can also do a 45deg. lap joint with a add on support part.
And as you know a lap joint is one of the quickest joints to make, I was using the radio arm saw to make this joint and it didn't always come out true and clean just like the table saw but with this jig it will when made on the router table.
Most take great care when making the router top table, it's flat and sq. the norm and with this quick jig I can take advantage of that .


Bj


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

template tom said:


> BJ what about the other part of the joint???
> 
> Personally I am in favour of using the router in the plunge mode to insert the dovetail and also produce the insert to fit into the dovetail. I consider it a much safer method of constructing the joint
> Tom



Hi Tom

The other part of the dovetail joint ( the pin ) can be made quick and easy by just putting the fence back in place and set the stock on end and push it by the bit on both sides, with a push block to hold it to the fence.

But the real key is not to reset the bit if you want it to fit, I think Bob & Rick say this all the time  just put the fence in place and with a quick pass or two and your done.

I have made a dovetail jig that will do both (socket & pin) like the one that Oak-Park sells but it's not a quick jig to make like the other one.

see jig below , it's works well with a 3/4" brass guide system, drop and push on the brass guide and a template.

I played with your drawing just a bit to see if it would work on the router table . 
BUT the best jig I have found to do this job is the Oak-Park jig, it's bit high in price BUT it's a GREAT jig and one of Bob's best.
All that's needed is the brass guide in the base plate and your set to do the job. 


Mitre Gauge System
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-

Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I played with your drawing just a bit to see if it would work on the router table . 
BUT the best jig I have found to do this job is the Oak-Park jig, it's bit high in price BUT it's a GREAT jig and one of Bob's best.
All that's needed is the brass guide in the base plate and your set to do the job. 


Mitre Gauge System
http://us.oak-park.com/catalogue.html?list=RTS-MGS-

Bj [/QUOTE]
Bob 
The drawings of the jigs I forwarded were never intended to be used on the router table but to be used in the plunge mode. The jigs I made cost me no more than $10.00 (if as much as that), made from material in my workshop. There is only one setting required for each part and the joints fit perfectly each time. In most instances I was using the 40mm Guide with the dovetail cutter and I was able to finish off the bottom of the dovetail in one action.

Regards Tom

P.S. Keep up the good work Bob You are a great source of information that Mitre Gauge system is excellent and it makes it so easy. Cost???


----------

